# Help- LED light flickering!



## DianeC (30 Jan 2019)

Hopefully someone can give some advise re my light. Its a stock led for an Aquaone Nano 60 which I put onto a timer plug last night. It switched off on time but this morning it came on with a second (time) burst of leds then a pause and a repeat of that. What has happened? Do I need to replace and if so, any suggestions? Its typical the tv stopped working last night then this and I'm off for a week away on Saturday with my father looking after the fisfish, who doesn't want complications!


----------



## zozo (30 Jan 2019)

Diane Coley said:


> What has happened?



Who knows? I don't know the light and don't know the timer.. It could be 2 things.. The timer is faulty or the light setup is.

Occasionaly a faulty cable connection can cause led flickering.. Depends on how the leds are driven/controlled.. For example if it's a constant current setup, than a bad cable connection or bad soldering can cause extra resistance than the current aint constant anymore. It can cuase erratic behaivor. Either driving the driver or the led itself hot, typical for both overheating can result in flickering sometimes even beeping noice before it burns out completely. If it's a constant voltage setup with a build in controller a bad cable connection in the psu can drive the electronics in the controller nuts.

More rarely, but possible a power surge on the mains can cause it too.. It once happened to me. That all started flickering all of a sudden. Doing a hard reset solved it again and never happened again. Hence power surge prevention can be installed and a power surge doesn't always needs a lightning to strike..

But all very hard to determine without knowing all the specs and physical examination.

Give it a try with out the timer for some days with switching it on and off manualy. To rule out the timer..


----------



## DianeC (30 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I did remove it from the timer and plugged it in another outlet but no change plus on the original extension cord there is a power surge breaker. So still no wiser. Its been off all day today and gasn't improved when trying it this evening so I'll have to go shopping tomorrow for a new light 
Any suggestions would be appreciated as I don't know whether to just replace with like for like ( 11w)


----------



## mow said (30 Jan 2019)

Could be a driver thats gone. Or a loose connection some where or even a single led thats broken its not an easy fix unless you know what you doing.


----------



## mow said (30 Jan 2019)

Can you open it and take a video so we can see whats going on maybe we can help and fix the problem


----------



## DianeC (31 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion unfortunately you are talking to a techno illiterate here!
I will have to get a replacement today as I'm away for a week from Saturday and I have just planted up my tank, typical!
I'm looking at either replacing the stock light or getting a Fluval Plant 3  (which I am trying to reason with myself that it  is the way ahead and the money spent on the stock light would be better spent on a better light as I am having to buy one however it is nearly 3x the price) Anyone have any opinions on the Fluval Plant ?


----------



## DianeC (31 Jan 2019)

Ended up buying the Fluval Aquasky 2 as the Fluval Plant was 1cm too long for my tank.


----------

